# Six-week El Diente report and... Let's see those Deans!



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I got this beauty about six weeks ago. In that time, I have crashed it twice: first, hit by a car; second, stupid lay-down in a parking lot. It has held up very well, which was part of the plan...pretty much just a crit-racer for 2006 collegiate/ACA season. Despite being the stiffest bike I've ever ridden - at a cost of 4lbs - it's stil comfy enough that I won't have any problems running it around the 10000' passes on six-hour benders in the summer. I'm totally pleased with it. The run-down...

- 58 cm classic El Diente, 2" downtube, 1" seat- and chainstays; Ritchey WCS fork (too light)
- Hope seat clamp; King HS
- ITM Millenium Carbon, Italian-drop Deda 215s
- Chorus shifters, rear derailleur (tuned), brakes; Record front derailleur; Campy cables
- 175mm DA 7800 cranks, red SRP bolts; Time RXS Carbon pedals
- 32h Record hubs laced with black 14/16 WS spokes to red Ambrosio Excellence rims; 23c Gommitalia Calypsos
- Thomson post; red/black Fizik Arione (SLR XP is only temporary - don't ask!)

Total weight is 18.4 lbs. Not light at all, and it's not supposed to be. Frame weight, including King HS and Hope clamp, is 3.97 lbs. The Record/Ambrosio wheels weigh 1800g, but I'm a sprinter and wanted only stiffness, so I'm not complaining. I've got a 1300g wheelset in the works that will take a little more than a pound off that weight, but they'll be ridden only in HC TTs and maybe some road races (of which there are very few).

I've heard Dean's service isn't the best...from pretty much everyone, I guess. But I had ZERO problems, and wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

nice ride. i have been curious about this frame for a while because it is one of the few affordable ti frames remaining. if you could compare it to other bikes youve ridden that would be great.

are the seat stays curved?

i like the red bits you got for it. where did u get those things?

and finally, to match your red accessory theme, try getting red bottle cages.

enjoy the bike.


----------



## Downshift (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice Ti Dean. Here's a little old school Dean steel for you. Just finished it up tonite. All Campy Veloce-Centaur mix with Record crank, Velomax Orions etc...


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

HazemBata said:


> are the seat stays curved?


No, but I don't really find it matters that much. It might contribute to greater stiffness, but that would surprise me. Flex "engineered" into the rear triangle of a frame is always going to result in...well, flex. Ti is pretty comfy, so I can't complain. Believe it or not, it's no less comfortable - despite being MUCH stiff - than the Nobilette it replaced, which was classic narrow-tube steel, tig welded. This is only my second road bike, so I can't compare it to very many. I like it!

Here's a really bad photo from a while ago that shows the straight stays, and another one from yesterday that may not help at all.

By the way, all the little red bolts came from eBay. Just search for "alloy" or "ti" and "derailleur". Beware, though - it's very easy to spend a whole lot on tiny little bits that only cost $2.39...


----------



## Downshift (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's some better pictures of my new toy. Can't wait to take it out for a thrashing tomorrow.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Lookin' good!*

I'd post some pics of my Vador but I have a new fork on the way (newer matte Easton SLX vs. gloss SL) to drop a few grams and match the nude carbon tubes on the frame. On a related note, I have some old school pics of my first Ti bike a '96 Dean Costanza but they are on my old PC. I'm not sure how motivated I am to set it back up and dig those pics out of the hard drive. It was a noodle by todays standards (but so were all Ti bikes back then) but very plush. Ahhh the memories...

JR


----------



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> Believe it or not, it's no less comfortable - despite being MUCH stiff - than the Nobilette it replaced,


So why did you get ride of the Nobilette? What did and didn't you like about the TIG'd steel?


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

ashwinearl said:


> So why did you get ride of the Nobilette? What did and didn't you like about the TIG'd steel?


No, sorry - I didn't phrase that very well. The Dean is much much stiffer than the Nobilette, but the ride quality doesn't suffer as a result. The Nobilette was an AMAZING bike, and I will be buying another steel (TIG'd or lugged) bike sometime in the next 18 mos. or so. There's just a limit to how stiff a steel bike can be with classic tubing sizes - narrow chain/seatstays, 31.8 downtube, 1" headtube, etc. 1" stays and a 2" downtube just do the trick a little better for a guy my height, at least.

The biggest problem with the Nobilette is that it was just too small - I'm now riding a frame that's 2 cm bigger in every direction, and I didn't change the stem length.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*DT & Chainstay sizes?*



SDizzle said:


> 58 cm classic El Diente, 2" downtube, 1" seat- and chainstays; Ritchey WCS fork (too light)


I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these - were the beefy 2" down tube and 1" stays part of the standard 58cm frame or did you order them specially? I'm more in the 59-60 size range


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice looking bike. What makes you say the Ritchey fork is too light?


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

800lbgorilla said:


> Nice looking bike. What makes you say the Ritchey fork is too light?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58604


----------



## MarcD (May 27, 2005)

*Dean*

How are you liking the Dean now? I have almost the same frame by the look of it. It is a '99 Dean Costanza that I bought from TST (titanium sports technologies). Mine was 'unbadged' and I bought some decals from Dean. Only difference I see is the rear dropouts for the rear wheel look a bit different. At last look, I have almost 24,000 miles on mine. Still like it, although not as responsive as my newer Fuji.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> I'd post some pics of my Vador but I have a new fork on the way (newer matte Easton SLX vs. gloss SL) to drop a few grams and match the nude carbon tubes on the frame. On a related note, I have some old school pics of my first Ti bike a '96 Dean Costanza but they are on my old PC. I'm not sure how motivated I am to set it back up and dig those pics out of the hard drive. It was a noodle by todays standards (but so were all Ti bikes back then) but very plush. Ahhh the memories...
> 
> JR


I guess I never followed through on this here she is...


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*My El Diente*

Thought I'd bring this thread back to the front 
After almost a year of the frame sitting in its box while I sniped parts from around the globe here's my El Diente. Build is '07 Record, Thomson stem and seatpost, King headset, wheels are CXP33 laced to Chris King classic road hubs (home built by me). I like the ride a lot.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

Armchair Spaceman said:


> Thought I'd bring this thread back to the front
> After almost a year of the frame sitting in its box while I sniped parts from around the globe here's my El Diente. Build is '07 Record, Thomson stem and seatpost, King headset, wheels are CXP33 laced to Chris King classic road hubs (home built by me). I like the ride a lot.



That is one gorgeous bike...but I'm biased as I have one myself. Enjoy.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> I got this beauty about six weeks ago. In that time, I have crashed it twice: first, hit by a car; second, stupid lay-down in a parking lot. It has held up very well, which was part of the plan...pretty much just a crit-racer for 2006 collegiate/ACA season. Despite being the stiffest bike I've ever ridden - at a cost of 4lbs - it's stil comfy enough that I won't have any problems running it around the 10000' passes on six-hour benders in the summer. I'm totally pleased with it. The run-down...
> 
> - 58 cm classic El Diente, 2" downtube, 1" seat- and chainstays; Ritchey WCS fork (too light)
> - Hope seat clamp; King HS
> ...



Beautiful Bike - Very nicely done. What would look great on that bike would be a set of alloy Campy cranks 

would you mind elaborating on what a "tuned" RD is? 

Cheers


----------



## MarcD (May 27, 2005)

Nice looking Dean! Still have my '99- I will have to put up a few pics of it soon


----------

